# Happy Pride Month (USA)



## Spongy (Jun 9, 2019)

Probably either gonna hurt some feelings or someone might get butthurt, but I don't really give a ****.

I know we have had openly LGBTQ+ members in the past, and probably have some here who are currently active.

Happy Pride Month from the La Familia Spongiosa.

And PFM.


----------



## Deadhead (Jun 9, 2019)

I can dig it. Happy pride month


----------



## automatondan (Jun 9, 2019)

Where's Kelvin?


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jun 9, 2019)

PFM loves the Trannies!!!!


----------



## transcend2007 (Jun 9, 2019)

Just because some like to send and receive PP pics does not make them LBGT ...


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jun 9, 2019)

This board is so gay that traffic will be way down this month. 

Stop marching and start posting ya queers.


----------



## dk8594 (Jun 9, 2019)

Regardless of sexual orientation, everyone should experience a pride festival at least once.  It doesn’t carry the stigma it once did and provides a glimpse into the LGBT community ( hint: it’s not all about sex and genitalia)


----------



## rawdeal (Jun 10, 2019)

Spongy said:


> . . . or someone might get butthurt . . .



a Freudian Slip, or something from the annals of "truth is stranger with friction"?


----------



## snake (Jun 10, 2019)

The whole pride thing completely escapes me. I never felt the need to be proud being a white heterosexual male. I do find it odd that we have one day to honor the man that found the new world (save the Viking debate for another time) and an entire month for LGBT and African-Americans. I'm no hater on the topic, just find it funny.

Side note; Snake family is going to a baseball game this week and it's LGBT day. Apparently it's also Dollar Dog Day too. Not sure who put those two promotions together but my one son found some humor in that.


----------



## motown1002 (Jun 10, 2019)

Im with you on that Snake.  I have never seen a PWM parade.  (proud white male).  Or a whole month dedicated to celebrating being heterosexual.  I could rant on that for a long time.  

Butt, happy LGBQT and any other letters that will be coming soon.  (Better known as Happy FD Day)  :32 (12):


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 10, 2019)

yes things are changing.....

IDK wtf is exactly going on.....But the news is covered in it, you cant escape it now.  Being 35 i am in the middle all this, a old millennial, when i talk to someone 55/60 and someone my half bro's age (22), its a night and day difference


----------



## dk8594 (Jun 10, 2019)

I have never felt the need to be proud for being a white heterosexual male, but I am never felt the need to be ashamed either.

I have a dear friend that lived most of his life in fear of being outed and ended up hospitalized after a group of teenagers thought it appropriate to “ teach a gay a lesson”

He doesn’t live with that fear anymore and that is something we should all be proud of.


----------



## Lizard King (Jun 10, 2019)

What happened to your whole "I only make quality posts" post?


----------



## Gadawg (Jun 11, 2019)

snake said:


> The whole pride thing completely escapes me. I never felt the need to be proud being a white heterosexual male. I do find it odd that we have one day to honor the man that found the new world (save the Viking debate for another time) and an entire month for LGBT and African-Americans. I'm no hater on the topic, just find it funny.
> 
> Side note; Snake family is going to a baseball game this week and it's LGBT day. Apparently it's also Dollar Dog Day too. Not sure who put those two promotions together but my one son found some humor in that.



Columbus?  A genocidal monster and a shit sailor as well.......


----------



## Yaya (Jun 11, 2019)

Awful awful month


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 11, 2019)

It's about overcoming oppression (the 'Pride Month' celebration).


----------



## Gadawg (Jun 11, 2019)

Im happy for anyone who can be who they are without getting the shit kicked out of them constantly.  I dont really get all the parades (actually I hate parades of all kinds) but they dont affect me at all.  

Christians dont want to acknowledge it but homosexuality is mirrored through the entire mammalian world at the same rates of us primates.


----------



## Jin (Jun 11, 2019)

Gadawg said:


> Christians dont want to acknowledge it but homosexuality is mirrored through the entire mammalian world at the same rates of us primates.



 What are you getting at? That some people deny you can be “born gay”? 

Christians should perfect themselves fully before they go out condemning others. Since this is impossible the best option is to show everyone love regardless of sexual orientation. 

Holding up a “God hates fags” sign is one of the most reprehensible things a “Christian” could do. Those people don’t know anything about being Christ like.


----------



## snake (Jun 11, 2019)

Jin said:


> What are you getting at? That some people deny you can be “born gay”?
> 
> Christians should perfect themselves fully before they go out condemning others. Since this is impossible the best option is to show everyone love regardless of sexual orientation.
> 
> Holding up a “God hates fags” sign is one of the most reprehensible things a “Christian” could do. Those people don’t know anything about being Christ like.



How about the signs people were holding up in the early 90's that said, "AIDS cures homosexuality" That should have offend everyone regardless of faith or lack there of.

My up-brings taught us to hate the sin and love the sinner. Anyone who holds up a sign saying God hates anyone, is the only one who is doing the hating.


----------



## Gadawg (Jun 11, 2019)

Jin said:


> What are you getting at? That some people deny you can be “born gay”?
> 
> Christians should perfect themselves fully before they go out condemning others. Since this is impossible the best option is to show everyone love regardless of sexual orientation.
> 
> Holding up a “God hates fags” sign is one of the most reprehensible things a “Christian” could do. Those people don’t know anything about being Christ like.



That's what I was getting at.  The whole thing is just crazy to me.  I work out pretty regular with a gay guy.  Over the course of a year hes gotten from benching about 95 lbs to 225 (yates style btw  ).  Hes an absolutely wonderful and inspirational person but when I hear about how he was treated as a child and adolescent, it's absolutely horrifying.  All because hes attracted to something different from "the 
norm".  

Anyway, didnt want to cause a ruckus.  I just see this shit a lot.  My wife deals with all the suicidal teens she can handle and it's all very sad to me on a daily basis


----------



## BrotherJ (Jun 13, 2019)

I don't give a shit what consenting adults do - and if they wanna have a Pride Month or whatever I don't care either. I think the only thing that bothers me is all the company advertising and logos everywhere about Pride Month. I was watching TV the other (bad decision all around) and there were rainbow flags in the corner and commercials. Consume our product citizen, we are virtue signalling when it is politically convenient for us to do so, buy our dish pods.


----------



## Dyel (May 17, 2021)

everyone has a right to live happy life.


----------



## blundig (Jul 2, 2021)

I don't care one way or another about the day per se, but I do care about fractionating what was once a nation into a bunch of little groups. Next is Samoan gnome day.


----------



## BrotherIron (Jul 2, 2021)

Why would someone be butthurt by saying Happy Pride Month?  If they're that sensitive, perhaps they should go elsewhere.

Everyone deserves to be happy.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 2, 2021)

There's no white male pride month because straight white males have never been an opressed group. Every day is white male pride day...24/7/365. We rule the world.

Pride month is about these people standing up for themselves and their rights, and I (a straight white male) support it 100%.

This world will be a better place when straights stand up for gays, whites stand up for blacks, men stand up for women...we need to help people be the best they can be, not tear them down and judge them for being different.

Racism, sexism, homophobia, all have one thing in common, fear.


----------



## Janoy Cresva (Jul 2, 2021)

dk8594 said:


> Regardless of sexual orientation, everyone should experience a pride festival at least once.  It doesn’t carry the stigma it once did and provides a glimpse into the LGBT community ( hint: it’s not all about sex and genitalia)


Hard pass. Kthanksbye


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 2, 2021)

CohibaRobusto said:


> This world will be a better place when straights stand up for gays, whites stand up for blacks, men stand up for women...we need to help people be the best they can be, not tear them down and judge them for being different.
> 
> Racism, sexism, homophobia, all have one thing in common, fear.


Fookin' Aye. This right here.


----------



## BrotherJ (Jul 3, 2021)

Multiple friends and family members in the LGBTQ community - my girlfriend is trans and it's been interesting seeing the variety of reactions people have when she tells them she is trans (she looks completely female). Some react with a "oh cool whatever floats your boat" and some people think it's a green light to ask a bunch of awkward questions. Either way, pride onth may be over played a bit (what holiday isn't?) but I don't see the harm in people celebrating and embracing their community, identity, orientation, gender etc...The corporate grandstanding is a bit old though.


----------



## The Phoenix (Jul 3, 2021)

All I can say is that one truly does not really know who is gay/bi/straight until you get to know that person. Not everyone flashes a flag to get attention or signal they are queer. Time to get over the stereotypes and just live and let live.


----------

